# Pdca مفهوم للحفاظ على الجودة



## م.ابويحيى (26 أكتوبر 2006)

_*







1) Plan 2) Do 3) Check 4) Action

يدعى هذا المفهوم ب دائراة الجودة 
وملخصا يمكن الاستفادة من هذا المفهوم في اعمالنا اليومية كما يمكن الاستفادة منه في المشاريع وحل المشاكل في العمل وخارجه ولنفترض اننا نرغب في استخدامه في حياتنا اليومية 

مثلا فانك عزيزي القاري ترغب بعمل رحلة مع العائلة ولنبدا من هنا 

1) التخطيط يجب ان نبدا من التخطيط فيجب ان نحدد اين سنذهب وكم ستستغرق هذه الرحلة من وقت ومال ونقوم بتوزيع المهام على افراد العائلة ووووو الخخخخخخخخخ
2) التنفيذ بعد التخطيط نقوم بالرحلة وفق ما خططناه
3) بعد انتهاء الرحلة لابد من استذكار بعض الاخطاء والاشياء التي افقدت العائلة الاستمتاع بجزء من الرحلة 
4) وضع الحلول ومحاولة معالجة الاخطاء التي وقعت ووضع حلول لتفادي هذه المشاكل في المستقبل 

وعندئذ فان هذه الدائرة لن تنتهي وستعمل اخرى عند القيام برحلة اخرى وهكذا 

كما تدعى احيانا بدائرة التطوير 

وفقكم الله ونفع بكم الامتين الاسلامية والعربية *_​


----------

